# Soldering tool for vent holes in containers



## lucarelli78 (Nov 29, 2014)

I found this listing on amazon, wondering if 30 watts is enough power, should be, but thought I'd ask.
http://www.amazon.com/Sinometer-Wat...qid=1417290615&sr=1-5&keywords=soldering+iron


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 29, 2014)

That's what I use to make airholes for all my spider cages.  For the most cages, I push the hot point all the way thru, and make holes in all 4 sides and the lid for cross ventilation.

For deli cups, the pointed tip lets you make some pretty small holes (or slashes) for small slings.

Turn on a fan so you're not breathing the fumes/smoke.


----------



## tisha (Nov 29, 2014)

That's what I use too, but for really tiny sling I use a safety pin and a candle.


----------



## Spinster (Nov 29, 2014)

I use a chef's torch for heating. It stands on a table to free your hands. You can heat different tools for different sizes of holes. I use a small awl (tool used by leatherworkers to make holes). It has a wooden handle and the sharp, tapered blade is triangular in cross-section. This makes it easy to both burn and shape holes of different sizes. For very tiny holes I heat a safety pin or tiny nail.


----------



## lucarelli78 (Nov 29, 2014)

All great replies, thank you.


----------



## Tomoran (Nov 29, 2014)

That's the one I use...works great for holes of all sizes. I try to use it in my garage, as the fumes are quite strong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 29, 2014)

Soldering guns are hotter, and you'll get more smoke from them because of the burning plastic.  They don't have the sharp tips of a soldering iron so you can only make big holes.  There's really no reason to use a soldering gun.  Soldering irons are pretty cheap and last a long time.


----------



## sugarsandz (Nov 30, 2014)

I might need to order one!


----------



## Poec54 (Nov 30, 2014)

sugarsandz said:


> I might need to order one!


You can get them in stores, like Radio Shack.


----------



## lucarelli78 (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone, I was going to go ahead and order this one on Amazon, but I happen to be at Walmart and found the same thing in the store for just $2 more. Between the cost of shipping and the time saved I went ahead and bought it. I've used it on a dozen enclosures already and it works perfectly. Oh, and make sure you use it outside, I don't care how will your ventilation or exhaust fan works, there's just too much smoke to do it indoors.


----------

